
Google Scraps Fiber Project in Portland and San Jose - macandcheese
http://www.wsj.com/articles/googles-high-speed-web-plans-hit-snags-1471193165
======
macandcheese
It's unfortunate. I'd assume there was a good amount of re-location and
development based on the speculation of Fiber being installed.

Supposedly Google is now pursuing wireless, surely after they realized that
city planners and existing infrastructure companies could give a Hooli about
"disrupting" thousands of miles of cable buried under city streets.

I guess the impending Fiber service did spur others to install their own fiber
networks, so perhaps the benefit can be realized anyway - as long as you're ok
with CenturyLink ;)

------
tmaly
I am always a little concerned when you increase the amount of radiation in an
area. How will this affect children, animals, insects?

Having fiber would be the choice I would make if given the option.

